# really nervous!



## 16026 (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to do colonoscopy prep tomorrow with halfLytely. I"m so scared! 5 years ago I had a sigmoidoscopy and the prep was a samll bottle of stuff that just about killed me. The worst night of my life bar none. My doc said the HalfLytely shouldn't be as harsh. Any words of advice would be welcome!!!!


----------

